# German style reticle



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been looking at a used scope, I know the person selling it and he takes excelent care of his gear, but he sold the rifle it was on and has it to spare. The catch, it has a German reticle, I have no experiance with these, I would love to hear everyone's opinion.

http://www2.leupold.com/products/reticles.htm


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

I have a Ziess scope with German 1 reticle fixed 6 power circa 1950 I have it on a combination gun and love it. low light, brush, fast target acquistion hard to beat. 
lee


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I love the German reticle and have one on a Zeiss conquest. Great for hunting and better than I thought it would be.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have one, a Leupold, on a Ruger #1. Very fast aquisition. Very clear.
Pete


----------

